# modifier 62 and 80



## shughes25 (Oct 14, 2010)

Can you use modifier 62 and 80 on the same claim?
The surgeons worked together on one procedure and assisted on 
the others.  I was told to use one modifer or the other, not both together on 
the same claim
Please help


----------



## preserene (Oct 21, 2010)

If two separate procedures at the same session, but undertaken one after the other by these two surgeons only, 
then: Say Dr.A was Primary surgeon and Dr. B was assisitant surgeon for procedure X.
For this X procudure code , Dr.A would be claiming his bill  modifier 80-for Asst Surgeon Dr.B

Dr. B was the primary surgeon for ProcedureY assisted by Dr.A, then Dr.B would claim his bill with Y procedure code; modifier 80- for assistant Surgeon Dr.A 
 Hope it is understandable


----------

